# My Super Bowl snack



## cowgirl

I honestly didn't have the Saints in mind when I made this... I had crawdads and crab legs on my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I seasoned the pot with kosher salt, crab boil, lemons, onions, garlic, old bay seasoning, smoked sausage and some peppers from smoking friend Ashmont. 

Added my new potatoes and heated them up to get a head start on the cook... 



then put the pot in my drum at 250 degrees...



added bacon wrapped corn and some spam.....





placed the shrimp in the pot next, then the crawdads....



set the crab legs on top.... they are already cooked so it was just to add smoke and heat them through...




slathered the spam with some Red Pepper Sauce from smoking friend Ashmont.(it was great!!)
I had to snap this picture, the spam was disappearing fast!













Served with garlic bread, cocktail sauce, garlic butter, cold beer and lots of napkins. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## scarbelly

Another amazing feast from an amazing woman. You continue to blow us away with your posts. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gene111

Looks good!!!


----------



## chisoxjim

niceley done as always cowgirl. The corn wrapped in bacon is an interesting twist for sure.


----------



## chainsaw

Beautiful feast and dynamite presentation!


----------



## buffalosmoke

Looks great! I bet it all was a big hit....who doesn't love Spam?


----------



## the dude abides

ME.

I even smoked one because she made it look so darned good. But nope, still SPAM. The kids loved it though.

cowgirl, you've done another great looking smoke. Congratulations! And 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for bacon wrapped corn on the cob. That's a new one on me.


----------



## richoso1

I'd say you smoked like the Queen of New Orleans! Excellent blend of flavors and texture, and I like the color combos too. I must say that it is the banquet of my eyes. Congrats Lady.


----------



## buffalosmoke

LOL Dude....I love it fried up with some over easy eggs, hash browns, and rye toast.....makes for a good breakfast the morning after a good night of drinking....not that I do that kind of thing anymore


----------



## waysideranch

Shazam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks for the nice comments and points Scarbelly, Gene, Jim, Chainsaw, Buffalo, Dude, Rich and Scott!! 
Dude, glad to hear you at least tried it. lol


----------



## beer-b-q

That sure looks good Jeanie...  I like the Corn especially...


----------



## bbally

Nice job.... points as usual


----------



## westsmoke

Thats some kind of snack!


----------



## mossymo

cowgirl
That is unreal, the 2nd to last picture is absolutely mouth watering. Smart move posting it after the Superbowl, otherwise you would of had so many of us uninviteds showing up !!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you Paul, Bob, WestSmoke and Marty!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Marty, I had to fight company off to get those pictures. lol 
Good to see ya!


----------



## jlb

cowgirl,

What can I say that has not been said.......

EVERYTHING you post is at another level of GOOD!!!


----------



## captsly

^^^^^
What he said...wow!


----------



## harleyguy

Everything looks excellent!! Did the crawfish & shrimp get any smoke flavor?


----------



## smokin jack

I always say if you want to make a meal better, add bacon, but bacon wrapped corn on the cob has left me speechless ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Absoulutey awesome looking....I cannot wait for the nice weather to get a big crab feast going in the yard !!!!


----------



## cowgirl

Thank you JLB! 

Thanks to you too captsly!

Thanks Harleyguy! I tried to keep the seasoned water at a lower level than a normal crawdad boil. The water is so spicy it overpowers the smoke.
So anything above the water line took on more of the smoke. They were all tasty though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Thanks Smokin Jack! I love bacon too.. I even smoke bacon wrapped bacon. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81770


It's sooooo goood.


----------

